
The Five Types of Nicolas Cage Movies - alex_young
https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/the-five-types-of-nicolas-cage-movies/
======
squozzer
"Is the movie in 3D?" "No, but your face is!" Today we would consider his role
in Valley Girl as stalkerish.

